# TVs



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

im thinking of getting a curved tv from amazon has any bought a tv from amazon while been out here in spain


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

No - but I've bought lots from Amazon in Spain with no problems - but I generally like to use shops for the bigger stuff as I can take it back easier - but Amazon weren't the cheapest for me anyway. I'd recommend you checking out MediaMarkt, Worten and even the likes of Corte Ingles - they sometimes have deals on. 

I got a new 48 inch Samsung from Media Markt - best price.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Members here have bought from Amazon, many also buy from local small businesses.

I'm a sixty one year old nerd/geek and bought a 65" Samsung curved TV xmas to use in the home cinema, replacing a projector...the grand children are well impressed, that said the youngest seems obsessed with the new pop corn maker and fridge full of bottled water lol it seems I'm a 'cool' grand dad lol...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Do you mean Amazon.es or .co.uk or even .com?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Ordering anything from amazon is only ever going to be as reliable as your local delivery guys so I guess if you have had no issues before then go for it but if you have had problems then you may want to think twice and duck down to Media Markt or Carrefour.


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

We are in the UK and his Lordship has just bought the LG 55 inch OLED tv. He loves it and it does look good on the wall.Ii have kept all the packaging as he would like to bring it with us when we move. (We didn't get it from Amazon).


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

thanks samthemainman I got a tv that I wanted from media markt lorca they delivered and installed it for an extra cost but the price was very good thanks for pointing me in that direction


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

John Lewis is worth a look as they deliver to Spain and offer great guarantees


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We got ours from the nearest Media Markt, very easy to set up and you can set the language to English right at the beginning.

I don't have any problems with Amazon.es though, I use thyem a lot, and if they'd had the TV at a better price I wouild have used them. Only once have I had to send anything back (a DVD player) and they sent a SEUR delivery van to pick it up, no charge.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Take a look in Tienda Electrodomésticos y Electrónica | redcoon.es


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

What are the prices like for 4k tvs over there?
Got a 1080 here but its not a smarttv and its only 55" so will probably leave it behind


----------

